
Multi-tenancy and co-location, a perfect pair with Postgresql - samber
https://www.citusdata.com/blog/2016/08/10/sharding-for-a-multi-tenant-app-with-postgres/
======
leetrout
Edit: could we get the title changed here? The blog post is called "Sharding a
multi-tenant app with Postgres".

\---

I'm dense. Took me a minute to realize this was a product offering blog post.

From the title I was quite surprised to not see mention of the fact that
Postgres databases support multiple schemas which allow a nicer way to segment
data in some situations (such as multi-tenant).

If you've not heard of this check out
[https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Database_Schema_Recommendat...](https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Database_Schema_Recommendations_for_an_Application)

